# Cuisinart: TERRIBLE Warranty Policy



## eynlai (Feb 6, 2013)

BE FOREWARNED: I just got off of the phone with Cuisinart customer care 1 hour ago to ask if a slight rattling sound IN my 10" French Classic Fryer (FCT22-25F) was normal.  She confirmed it's not.  Then she asked me if I can return it to the store that I got it from, I told her it was over 2 months ago, so no.  She then said it's under "Lifetime Warranty", but that I have to pay for shipping back to their factory WITH a $7 check to have them ship either a replacement fryer to me, or repaired fryer... What's worst is that it can take 4-6 weeks!  No loaner, nothing.  It's absolutely the WORST warranty policy.  What good is a "Lifetime Warranty" if they make it so hard as to discourage you from filing one?  I would expect this from a rinky-dink company.  Shame on Cuisinart.  I will never buy another item from them again.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know what else you expect them to do. I mean this in a kind way, not condescending or nasty at all. Sure the wait-time is rather lengthy, but they do need time to fix it, I'm sure you're not the only customer. Plus all you have to do is pay shipping, plus the 7 bucks? that's not a bad deal. Maybe I'm missing something...?


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with Pollopicu...and not being rude either. You'll actually find that nearly every company in existence uses this same warranty method. Very few (some computer companies stand out in this fashion) provide paid shipping to their location. I've been disappointed by the same thing in the past but I learned pretty quickly that almost everyone does it that way. It's one of the reasons I buy as much stuff at Costco as I can - just take it right into them and it gets dealt with instantly. 

I can almost guarantee you that if you want to drop it off at Cuisinart's location, they won't charge you anything. I'm willing to bet that that's slightly more inconvenient for you than shipping, though.


----------



## eynlai (Feb 6, 2013)

Pollopicu said:


> I don't know what else you expect them to do. I mean this in a kind way, not condescending or nasty at all. Sure the wait-time is rather lengthy, but they do need time to fix it, I'm sure you're not the only customer. Plus all you have to do is pay shipping, plus the 7 bucks? that's not a bad deal. Maybe I'm missing something...?


So, am I reading that this practice is actually common industry Standard Level Agreement (or as in my line of work SLA)? To look, (or in this case, hear) into a slight rattle in a 10" skillet takes up to 6 weeks? And if I'm not the only customer, how many others have items with manufactured defects? Maybe I'm not used to how the cookware industry works, but how is a manufacturer defect the customer's fault where the customer should incur the cost of shipping a MANUFACTURER DEFECTIVE PRODUCT to the manufacturer for inspection and ultimate replacement?

@ Deputy: I have a Costco membership too, and I love their return policy. Yeah, I should have bought from them instead.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Perhaps you should call them and try to get them to pay for the shipping. Sometimes, if you're outraged enough, they'll (the company) will make an exception. I feel you though, and like Deputy, at first i was appalled they (a company) didn't offer to pay for shipping, but think about all the other companies that don't pay shipping, _and_ _also_ don't give a hoot if you have a piece of junk product you can't do anything with.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Given the short timeframe, I'd definitely be annoyed. I'd also be annoyed at the turnaround time, but like Pollopicu said - raise a bit of a stink and see what happens. 

Really, though, that does sound pretty standard...not just industry wide, but more or less everything-wide.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Not for nothing, but I will not ever consider buying any Cuisinart product.  I had a mixer which crapped out on me after a half a dozen uses and a coffee maker which I paid close to $100.00 which lasted about a year.  Personally, I'd rather buy an older used item made in the USA or Europe for less than a newer item made in China.  Despite their age and wear, they still last longer than new ones.  I'm just a home cook and a carpenter.  So the same goes for my power tools.


----------



## canthomas (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having the same problem with a coffee maker that I paid over $100 for. Its only 2 mths old and the timer went. I can't believe they are asking me to pay for shipping there and back. This is REALLY poor service and I will never buy Cuisinart products again. As well, you will wait quite a long time on the phone to get through to their customer "service" department. I am totally upset with this product and company.


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

Now if everyone else gets on board we may be able to change things.  Since my last post I've purchased a BonaVita coffee maker and a Kitchen Aid grinder and Kitchen Aid food processor.  I didn't even bother looking at the stuff from Cuisinart.


----------

